

A guide to Jack Dorsey's 80-hour workweek - ashbrahma
http://money.cnn.com/2011/11/13/technology/dorsey_techonomy/

======
erikb
It doesn't sound like a reality based story to me. I mean, who has the energy
to go all out 2 times each day. And when does he sleep? Discount eating,
bathroom and commuting and there is not much time left.

Also after working 40 hour weeks for some time I think you really need a
weekend to get some stuff done at home and all the personal correspondence.
Also you really should relax some time, otherwise you burn out faster then a
tea candle.

~~~
bhoung
A small minority of people don't need much sleep. They are bound to be over-
represented among workaholics.

~~~
erikb
True. I also know at least one of those guys.

------
jobeyonekenobi
Being a manager and accutely aware of legal ramifications of hours worked
(boring I know), does anyone have any insight into whether there is something
in the US akin to the European Worktime Directive? Over here (UK, but the E.U
as a whole) the average working week is 40 hours by law, and the worker must
opt in to be eligble to work upto a maximum of 70 hours per week. As well as
this 70 hour maximum, 11 hours must be taken between end of work one day and
start of work the next, and an entire 24 hour period of non-work must be taken
once every 7 days, or alternativley a period of 48 hours of non-work must be
taken in a 14 day period.

Edit--my spelling is rather shakey.

~~~
jonhendry
For the most part in the US, limits on work hours only exist where safety is
an issue: truck drivers, people who work on power lines, etc.

Note in this case, Dorsey is working for two different companies, and in at
least one of them he's a founding executive. Even in the EU, a founding
executive might not be covered by work hour restrictions that apply to his
employees.

